# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Slaapapneu en snurken gevaarlijk voor hart en longen

## FRANCOIS580

*Steeds meer landgenoten krijgen te kampen met slaapproblemen en slapen slecht. Ze zoeken daarbij dikwijkls zélf naar de oorzaken, zonder een arts te raadplegen. Ze beseffen niet dat ze zo het risico op ernstige slaapstoornissen en ernstige neveneffecten vergroten. Volgens de resultaten van recente wetenschappelijk onderzoek ligt in vele gevallen de oorzaak van slecht slapen bij slaapapneu Slaapapneu hangt erg nauw samen met snurken. Slaapapneu wordt te dikwijls als onschuldig beschoud, maar dat is het zeer zeker niet. Slaapapneu vraagt een snelle en sluitende diagnose en een gepaste behandeling. Wat is slaapapneu nu precies? Kunnen we zélf iets doen om deze aandoening te voorkomen of de symptomen ervan te verzachten? Wat zijn de behandelingsmogelijkheden van slaapapneu?*


(*Francois580)*


Diegenen die kampen met snurken en andere slaapproblemen als slaapapneu zoeken de oorzaken al té dikwijls in ons stresserend levenspatroon. Fout, want bij slaapapneu, dat nauw samenhangt met snurken, is dringende medische tussenkomst noodzakelijk om de schadelijke neveneffecten niet te laten escaleren. De resultaten van het jongste slaaponderzoek zijn nochtans erg verontrustend. Meer dan de helft van het legertje slechtslapers lijdt aan slaapapneu, en dit zonder dat ze het zelf beseffen.


*Obstructieve slaapapneu*


Tijdens je slaap worden we allemaal wel eens je geconfronteerd met een kortstondige ademhalingsstilstand, zonder dat te beseffen. Op zich niets verontrustend. Dat wordt het wél wanneer je met ademhalingsstilstanden van minstens tien seconden en dit minstens vijfmaal per nacht krijgt te kampen. In dit geval spreekt de medische wereld van slaapapneu. Wordt het inademen gedurende een periode van meer dan tien seconden belemmerd, dan heb je te doen met de ernstigste vorm, namelijk obstructieve slaapapneu. Daarbij drukken de wanden van je keelholte tegen elkaar, waardoor je luchttoevoer volledig wordt afgesloten, hetgeen en tot gevaarlijke situaties kan leiden. De zuurstof in de ingeademde lucht kan onmogelijk je longen bereiken, en dat resulteert uiteindelijk in een ernstig zuurstoftekort. Een combinatie van opeenvolgende ademhalingsstilstanden en zuurstofarm bloed zorgt voor een slechte doorbloeding van je hersenen. Om toch maar een minimum aan luchttoevoer te kunnen verzekeren, zal de snurker in een lichte slaaptoestand blijven. Hij recupeert zo onvoldoende, slaperigheid overdag tot gevolg. Andere symptomen zijn vermoeidheid en concentratiestoornissen.


http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

